# Bringing out the grain



## arlodaniel (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all,

A couple years back I stained this fir table with a technique that I happened onto by mistake-but was extremely happy with the results:










Essentially, I applied a very dark stain, and then sanded most of it off, leaving just the grain lines stained. (Of course then I did more to finish it: BLO, wax-free shellac, poly.)

I'd like to replicate this look of extreme grain lines with a new piece of furniture I'm working on, but it's incredibly labor intensive-and goes through a massive amount of sandpaper, as the stain builds up on it immediately.

Any suggestions for achieving a similar effect without massive amounts of post-stain sanding? I have a feeling that there's a much easier way.

Thanks for any and all thoughts!!

arlo.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

At first glance I thought you had burned it with a torch. Try that on a piece of pine. Just keep the torch moving and then sand lightly. You'll see similar effects.
.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the same thought as Joe. Looked like it had been torched to m


----------



## arlodaniel (Nov 20, 2013)

Interesting idea! I just tried it on a sample of wood (albeit with a small lighter), and it looks very promising; I may indeed try this out. Thanks!


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

What type of wood are you using for the new pc of furniture? 
Pine or fir works OK with the torch, other woods, maybe not so much. 
Obviously do a sample pc first.

Edit: I was typing while you posted, I see you tried a sample already. 
Moot point!


----------



## arlodaniel (Nov 20, 2013)

It's a couch I'm making from pallets, so the type of wood varies.

(This sort of idea)

But I'm fine with some variation; guess I'll just do some testing.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

What about using a scraper instead of sand paper? That never clogs.


----------



## arlodaniel (Nov 20, 2013)

I got a card scraper exactly for that reason-but somehow I can only ever get it to produce a few pathetic scrapings (and two very sore thumbs). I've tried to follow instructions for sharpening, with a burnisher and mill file, but feel like I must be missing something… Or maybe it only works well on certain types of wood?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Don't forget to hone the edges of the scraper.


----------

